# Isopods



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I would like to aquire some isopods. 


I was wondering if any of ya guys out there know of good vendors with them. I was looking at flyculture.com but they only have one species I was hoping get the orange sowbugs though.



Thanx


TODD


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

Todd,


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

oops...... 

Like these??

http://market.insecthobbyist.com/detail ... &de=201057


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

What kind of pricing is that at 45.00 a dozen! I am in the wrong business.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

haha yeah me too..........


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Plus 20 shipping, that's frog food for the price of an imitator. He's also selling boxes of rotten wood for $20 bucks each. Lol, to each their own.
Jordan


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

The regular ones are easy to get for those of us who still have weather that's not freezing yet. Turn over some rocks in a moist area, or take a whole unsliced loaf of stale bread (like French bread), cut a small hole in one end, and hollow out the inside. Then leave it outside overnight where it won't get too soggy. You might have to wait a few nights, but they'll crawl inside to eat the bread and you can gather them up.

Here's a link for orange isopods that might be a bit easier on the pocketbook:

http://www.doubleds.org/roaches.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

good idea....i'll have to remember that in the spring. Getting a little too cold here


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

> Here's a link for orange isopods that might be a bit easier on the pocketbook:


Even these at 12 for 25.00 are crazy. @2.08 a crack that is better eating than me. Really am I missing something here or are spanish isopods like the thing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

The orange color must pretty expensive..............


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

dmatychuk said:


> > Here's a link for orange isopods that might be a bit easier on the pocketbook:
> 
> 
> Even these at 12 for 25.00 are crazy. @2.08 a crack that is better eating than me. Really am I missing something here or are spanish isopods like the thing.


I dunno. I paid $28 for 20 Blatta lateralis. They seem to breed quickly and I hope they'll make good feeders. You can view the isopods as a starter culture, but I don't really think that the frogs will care one way or the other about whether they're orange or not.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Arklier,

Is there a size difference in the grey and orange isopods? Also, do the grey ones need a dormant time? I would assume the orange ones would not?

I might have to try culturing these things...Any culturing tips?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm not sure about the orange ones, since I haven't cultured those before. I threw a few of the ones I caught outside into one of my tanks awhile ago, but it hasn't been a whole year yet. I would assume that they don't need a dormant period, since people have reported keeping them in their vivs. They're detritivores, so they'll eat anything that's dead, except maybe dead frogs. The ones I have eat dead leaves, slimy veggies, grass cuttings, compost, anything. Since the frogs might be snacking on them, I'd suggest not feeding them anything that might have chemicals on it if you keep a seperate culture, though. The most important thing is to remember to keep them moist, since isopods breathe through gills.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

I never used isopods. do your frogs like them? They seem on the big side. What info can you provide.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

...a bunch of dirt in a box, feed the same thing(s) you feed springtails.

I use the standard shoebox, a drainage layer of leca, and 2-3 inches of abg substrate mix, covered by pieces of coco-mat...dont know what it is about the coco-mat, but they really like it.
I don't have orange ones either...the more common variety doesn't need any special dormant periods.
Mine seemed to take a long time to reproduce, but now they are fairly productive.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I only have them in with my azureus. The frogs will eat a baby or two if they come across them, but the isopods breed fairly quickly and are mostly active at night. During the day they hide.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You can find orangish ones around PA and NJ. 
If we get another couple of sixtish days check some rotten logs in a sunny location and you should find some of the Porcelio (I think I spelled that correctly). I was able to collect a couple of dozen to start some cultures just last weekend. 

Ed


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Ed,
with the price these things are going for I think you could have a pretty lucrative career.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

My terribilis eat them, i picked a few from the yard this past summer and threw them right in the tank and well............they didn't last too long with the 6 garbage disposal terribili. :lol:


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi David,

It would be lucrative if I didn't keep telling people how to get and raise thier own.......

I also raise a type of grain weevil at home that while not super productive takes almost no care and my Atelopus spumarius and tincts seem to like a lot. I get a feeding a month out of the culture but then I only have one culture in a one gallon glass jar. 

Ed


----------

